

Gistribute - Simple GitHub Gist based file distribution. - gbchaosmaster
https://github.com/gbchaosmaster/gistribute

======
gbchaosmaster
I made this because it solved a problem that I was having, and I thought that
I'd share. It is very early in development, and things planned for the future,
among other things, are:

\- Setting file permissions

\- Requiring some files to be installed as root

\- Support for binary files

Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated. Hopefully it is of use to
somebody.

